# What brand do you prefer?



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

I want to buy pretty much just ONE loco for a small coffee table layout. Santa fe red/silver F unit.

I assume selection is similar to HO, being that most brands are at least decent.

But assuming i want one that's gonna last longer than me? As it will be pretty much ALWAYS on.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Well, I remember Kato as being top dog a few years back with Atlas close behind. Viperjim1 has some N scale diesels but no F unit. http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=94602

Edit: Only one is Santa Fe, U25B PH.2a


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I think the majority opinion of members here is that Kato is just about the cream of the crop. I have 2 Kato PA-1s, and they are great pullers and runners. I also have a Bachmann 2-6-0 that I haven't run much, but it seems to do well so far. I don't have experience with other brands.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Being prototype specific limits your options greatly as prototypical models aren't all available in N scale to start with.Then,I've noticed that model makers care not to duplicate what other manufacturers offer so that if you find the reproduction you want,you may be limited to one model brand,may be two.

Three red Warbonnet F3's are featured on Kato's website (176-1121,176-1109,176-1110) and if you're lucky,there may be one available.


----------



## fredbon (Mar 4, 2016)

Yes, if you go further and want specific features, DCC & sound you choices will be reduced again.

Lots of searches to find the unit you want.

Fred


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

I agree with Fire...KATO all the way. about the only brand I'll buy anymore :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## silver69 (Dec 20, 2013)

Kato is my favorite with Atlas close behind


----------



## silver69 (Dec 20, 2013)

duplicate post


----------



## jmp883 (Aug 24, 2016)

I prefer Atlas just a _tad_ bit more than Kato, if for no other reason than Atlas has a much larger selection of locomotive models and liveries.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

cool, thanks for the input guys!


----------

